# Black and Banded Crickets native to europe?



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

I was on a livefood site today and it said that both the black and banded (brown) are native to europe? Many other places say they are native to asia! It also said that the silent crickets are native to the UK? This cant be true can it?:gasp:


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

None of the crickets sold commercially as livefood are true natives to the Uk. Sometimes house crickets are said to be found around bakeries and rubbish dumps, but they have been introduced and are not true natives. 

The black field cricket you find sold as livefood (Gryllus bimaculatus) is found in extreme Southern Europe and North Africa. The banded cricket I believe originates in central Africa, and is certainly not native to Europe. There is a related species Gyllus campestris which is also called the Black field cricket, which is common in Europe, and is native to the UK, but is never sold as livefood. 

Silent crickets I believe are from Jamaica. Definately not the UK or Europe ! Where did you read all this rubbish ?


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

livefoodsdirect.co.uk This is the site that says that silent crickets are native ti the uk.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

They really should know better !!!


----------

